# 14lbs MB scrap older models



## rmi2416 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have an Ebay listing for about 14lbs of some older MBs if anyone is interested has no reserve.	260776922069 item ID

Regards,
Ross


----------



## joem (Apr 30, 2011)

rmi2416 said:


> I have an Ebay listing for about 14lbs of some older MBs if anyone is interested has no reserve.	260776922069 item ID
> 
> Regards,
> Ross


 watching


----------



## element47 (Apr 30, 2011)

Another ebay point of reference:







This was a just-completed auction I just ran for 18 qty of these type chips, about 460 grams (1 lb and a little bit) 

The chip types are: Motorola XC88200 RC20A and they are roughly 1-3/4" on a side. 

I am selling these in this fashion because I have no processing gear (none, zero) at this juncture (still a learner) and the chips came from a business I owned which is defunct, meaning, I have no ongoing source for this stuff any better than anyone else. My imperfect research indicates that there might be roughly $10 per chip in gold @ $1520. If that is mistaken, I welcome correction from the more knowledgeable. IMO, if I am getting 2/3rds the value for doing nothing, that isn't bad. Again, I welcome admonition from the more experienced forum members if I am off on my "calcs".


----------



## rmi2416 (Apr 30, 2011)

I posted this in the wrong category . Any chance a mediator or admin can move it to Ebay auctions. I apologize.

Regards,
Ross


----------



## shyknee (Apr 30, 2011)

element47 said:


> Another ebay point of reference:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rest assured you sold for more than the gold they contain.


----------

